# Anybody going to Indiana events?



## indianagriller (Jun 5, 2009)

I am going to two events in August. The Madison Ribberfest and The Bean in Bean blossom. I am competing in the amature portion of both these events. I was hoping that some of you Indiana guys would be attending so i could check out your set up so I can try the pro events next year at these events.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you post the dates?  I live in Indy and would love to go to both, if just for the day.  Competition is something I really want to get into anyway and this will be a good start.


----------



## indianagriller (Jun 5, 2009)

Ribberfest in Madison is August 21-22 Bean Blossom is The next weekend.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 5, 2009)

Good deal.  I'm going to create another post with all the Indiana comps in here.  Looks like we're getting a lot of us Hoosiers.  I've been looking for this for awhile anyway.


----------

